# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Tenor Guitars in Australia

## Frank elliot

I was fascinated to read the list of Tenor Guitars available in the Uk. Here in Australia there is only one company marketing a Chinese made Tenor Guitar and there are no used ones advertised anywhere in the country. Do any of the USA manufacturers sell in Australia or are planning to do SOS?

----------


## Michael Wolf

In fact you have one of the best makers of resophonic Tenor guitars in Australia:
Beetonguitars
They are not cheap, but they a wonderful instruments. I have one of his and its the best Tenor I´ve played to date. I compared it to some old nationals and to my very good Chanticleer from England. The metal work is on a different level also.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Frank elliot

Thanks for that. A bit out of my price range though. Looking at a Blueridge and hope I can get one directly from Malaysia.

----------


## fox

Which Chinese made Tenor Guitar would that be?

----------


## Frank elliot

Artist tenor guitar. Made in China and sold by Artist Guitars in Australia. Quite a nice sounding guitar and priced around the $200 to $300 mark.

----------


## fox

That is interesting, do you have a link as I cant seem to find any information on the Artist tenor guitar?

----------


## Steve Zawacki

Checked them out on an AU website.  From the description, they seem worth a shot - AU$299 for one with truss rod, Fishman Isys +, 2 year guarantee and free shipping within AU.  I wish I could find that sort of buy in the USA.

----------


## Steve Zawacki

> That is interesting, do you have a link as I cant seem to find any information on the Artist tenor guitar?


http://www.artistguitars.com.au/shop...r-guitars/1107

----------


## Frank elliot

For those that are considering an Artist Tenor Guitar you won't be disappointed. It is a really nice guitar. Easy on the fingers and very easy on the ear. I've had mine for about six weeks now and am very happy. However, I've caught some sort of bug. It's called the add to my collection bug and yesterday I found an Ibanez Avt1 at my local music store and bought it for my birthday. After all, you only turn 72 once!

----------


## Steve Zawacki

> For those that are considering an Artist Tenor Guitar you won't be disappointed. It is a really nice guitar. Easy on the fingers and very easy on the ear. I've had mine for about six weeks now and am very happy. However, I've caught some sort of bug. It's called the add to my collection bug and yesterday I found an Ibanez Avt1 at my local music store and bought it for my birthday. After all, you only turn 72 once!


Congratulations and Happy Birthday!  

That Artist tenor has me intrigued.  Would think that the factory which supplies Artist with guitars also provides to other distributors under different labels, otherwise the quantities may difficult to keep a lower-cost factory in operation.  If you can find the opportunity to put up a sound sample, that would be great.

----------


## Frank elliot

> Congratulations and Happy Birthday!  
> 
> That Artist tenor has me intrigued.  Would think that the factory which supplies Artist with guitars also provides to other distributors under different labels, otherwise the quantities may difficult to keep a lower-cost factory in operation.  If you can find the opportunity to put up a sound sample, that would be great.


Thanks,Steve. Just checked out the demos on you tube of a few Artist Guitars but sadly no Tenor. I'll try to find some time over the next few days to put something up.

----------

fox

----------


## Mando-Mauler

Frank, get onto Roger Buckmaster...quickly. He is still in Melbourne but is about to debunk to Qld. Roger is a highly skilled violin,guitar and mandolin maker with some 50 odd years of experience. He learnt his guitar making chops from Bill May (of Maton fame) and violin making at an English University specialising in such things. Ha can construct you a tenor guitar to your specs and from the wood you choose. I have two of his mandolins; one F5 which he built to my specifications (I should have listened to him) and a solid body electric. He rarely checks out his emails so best to find his phone number. He trades under the name of   R.O.Buckmaster.

----------


## stevep21

Check out my website www.vintagetenorguitars.com dedicated to my collection of vintage and rare tenor guitars. I am located in Queensland. Cheers, Steve

----------

fox

----------


## peter.coombe

Just found this thread.  I am now making a tenor guitar, one made finished and it sold quickly.  More will follow.  Is a lot better than the Chinese tenors, but being hand made in Australia costs more, but cost is commensurate with quality.  Biggest problem has been finding a case that fits.  There has been quite a bit of interest, most people are telling me they are hard to get.  Made from Red Spruce and dark beautiful Brazilian Mahogany.  Here it is -

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Sonny Rollins

Anyone else played on the artist TG? It looks a lot like the Gold Tone TG10. Seems to have a wider nut width than most so I'm attracted to it. Got the Kala atm and it's  a bit narrow for my liking.

----------


## MUSONUT

> For those that are considering an Artist Tenor Guitar you won't be disappointed. It is a really nice guitar. Easy on the fingers and very easy on the ear. I've had mine for about six weeks now and am very happy. However, I've caught some sort of bug. It's called the add to my collection bug and yesterday I found an Ibanez Avt1 at my local music store and bought it for my birthday. After all, you only turn 72 once!


Hi Frank,

I have an AVT1 but had all sorts of drama getting it out from the States. Who in Qld stocks them? And I have an Artist which I'm very happy with. No more ukuleles for me as I've restrung both with D'addario EJ40's and tuned to DGBE. Oh the bug in ukulele circles is called UAS, 'ukulele acquisition syndrome' or in your case it could be just GAS. Cheers William

----------


## nkforster

Don't know if you're looking for handmade Frank, but I moved to SE QLD about a year ago. I make these:




Nigel
https://www.nkforsterguitars.com/ins.../tenor-guitar/

----------

WaxwellHaus

----------

